# wireless HDMI?



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm wanting to go a front projection system in my HT at somepoint this year. Unfortunately I really have no way to run an HDMI cable from the back of my room to the front of the room. I remeber reading about many Wireless HDMI options in the works last summer but haven't really seen much else. There is one out there (name alluding me) but it was over a grand. Curious if there is any news on some of these units and how they will perform? I will be doing much gaming and blu-rays mainly with some sports.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I take it you don't want to put it in a raceway? It would be a lot cheaper than $1k. :dunno:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

RAM Electronics has a few wireless HDMI units, $765 being the cheapest. I have not seen any reviews on wireless HDMI yet.

http://www.ramelectronics.net/search.ep?keyWords=wireless+hdmi


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

mechman said:


> I take it you don't want to put it in a raceway? It would be a lot cheaper than $1k. :dunno:


Raceway?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mcallister said:


> Raceway?


To cover the cable I assume :bigsmile:



> I'm wanting to go a front projection system in my HT at somepoint this year. Unfortunately I really have no way to run an HDMI cable from the back of my room to the front of the room...


I assume is because you have the equipment in the front, Right??? ...is there any way you can move the equipment closer to projector???:huh:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

mcallister said:


> Unfortunately I really have no way to run an HDMI cable from the back of my room to the front of the room.


There are Cat-5 to HDMI converters, if you can get a Cat-5 cable routed back there...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

A CAT5 would be the easiest to run in a raceway as well. A raceway is a surface wiring channel - when you can't get it in the walls. Here's a link to some at Home Depot.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you don't mind a little remodel, there's a raceway that fits behind your baseboard molding. 

http://www.wiretracks.com/


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey thanks for all the info guys. The only other thing is I'm not sure where to plug the projector in when I get it. I really need a new house with a dedicated theater room.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mcallister said:


> The only other thing is I'm not sure where to plug the projector in when I get it. I really need a new house with a dedicated theater room.


Can you post a picture of the room??? ...maybe we can give you ideas :yes:


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

I will try and get some up before the weekend is out. I have a very tough room so I'd like to hear any ideas you guys can throw at me about overall setup (not just for a projector)

Thanks!!


----------

